
Air Protein just created 'meat' made from air - sunnyP
https://www.cnet.com/news/air-protein-launches-air-based-meat/
======
RenRav
_' meat' created by bacteria after feeding it certain nutrients_

Isn't this more accurate? I guess making it look, taste, and feel like meat is
an accomplishment.

